# rule of thumb for kids closet bars?



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm building out a closet that is going to be shared by sisters ages 6 and 8. I'd like to stack two clothing rods on top of each other but I'm not sure of the minimum height I can get away with for each. 

Anyone have any wisdom on kid clothing solutions? These pretty pretty princess dresses aren't going to hang themselves.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

I don't think there are any standards for children's clothing...dunno.
If it was me, I'd probably ask Mom to show me some typical hung clothing. Get the upper bar down as low as you can without interfering with the bottom bar. 

Keeping in mind they will be growing, the ideal solution would be to put holes every 2" vertically on both sides (maybe a piece of 1/2" stock...6" wide) and make a couple 4" x 4" wooden plates the bar hangers could be attached to. Put 4, 1/4" dowels in the back of the plates to line up with the hole spacing on the walls and they can adjust it as needed over time.

Or, go with the adjustable spring bars and accomplish the same thing.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

I did kinda what Robie mentioned. I used 18" MDF and drilled holes for adjustable shelves and rods. I used chrome closet rod like the picture and ends to fit in the holes. 

Sorry for the crappy picture. This is before the kid moved in so now there are a ton of clothes so you can't even see in there.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

My 4 year old is very tall and her longest dress is 36" from bar to bottom but it's not a floor length "princess" dress. If you really need to accommodate those full length dresses then you're going to need up to around 48" or so. The 8 year old is probably over princess dresses anyway.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Buy the ones that are adjustable. That way when their clothes grown, you can move them higher


----------



## Lugnut1968 (Dec 11, 2014)

I had that same situation with 2 boys and 2 girls at one point. I ran the first shelf at 2 1/2' and the second at 5' (the girls were short). I also left the bottom shelf 18" shorter than the top shelf to allow for the longer dresses etc for the girls and suits for the boys as they got older. Never really had any problems with that set up.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Split the closet, have a 10" wide section with a rod at 60 and 2 shelves over it for nice shoes. The remainder gets a rod at 34-36 depending on the amount of shoes , next rod is at 60. The rod at 60 should last thru high school

Buy a closet kit or use the pre drilled 15 3/4 deep stuff from HD. Use a angular metal cleat and hang it all from that.

Dont use wire shelving because you cant slide the clothes hangers


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

i like the idea of the adjustable closet rod. typically i will put kids closet rods 8" lower than i will do for standard closet rods


for my closet rods i use 4" cleats which are located at 68" for a single rod and for doubles they are at 40 and 80"


----------



## jaydee (Mar 20, 2014)

another Rule Of Thumb For Kids Closet Bars...

make them strong enough to hang on, KIDs will at some point.


----------



## PerfectCntng (Jan 13, 2015)

jaydee said:


> another Rule Of Thumb For Kids Closet Bars...
> 
> 
> 
> make them strong enough to hang on, KIDs will at some point.



Lollllll


----------

